# Stumpgrinder Needed



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking for a licensed and insured contractor to grind about 15-20 pine tree stumps.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, You can rent one for about $65 @ Perdido Hardware @ Highway 98 and Dogtrack Road.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *jpaul (9/18/2008)*Mike, You can rent one for about $65 @ Perdido Hardware @ Highway 98 and Dogtrack Road.




Excellent tip. I didn't expect stump grinders to be available as rental equipment. Thanks Jpaul I will check that out.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jpaul (9/18/2008)*Mike, You can rent one for about $65 @ Perdido Hardware @ Highway 98 and Dogtrack Road.


Ya, not sure which that one is but... My step-father inlaw works at the rental place in milton and brought over a self-propelled type and we grinded 5 stumps in about an hour... 4 were pines one was like a Tuff cedar tree... He said that one rented for like 115 a day...


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn bro, that many stumps almost justifies buying a machine left over from Ivan, using it, then reselling it!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (9/18/2008)*Damn bro, that many stumps almost justifies buying a machine left over from Ivan, using it, then reselling it!!


theres a guy on craigslist been trying to sell 2 of them I think for 6k.. or like one each at 3K.. dont remember..


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys...pondered buying a used one, just not sure how well they would resell. I've been watching the two on Craigslist... Of course the damn things are gems after a hurricane. The rental tips will save me a few bucks for sure. Thanks again.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres one for you here Mike... 

Stump grinding, tree removal, yard care, and painting for your stuff


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Ugly John in Pace 232-9299. I have used him in the past and he was very reasonably priced. He showed up and ground about 10 stumps in less than 2 hours and was on his way.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

